# Colt 1903 Pocket Hammerless extractor roll pin issue



## Gringo (May 29, 2020)

So I recently added a Colt M1903 .380 with a barrel bushing to my collection...a rare unit. I already have one in .32acp and one in .38acp. It is a nice used piece but needs a little attention. 

This last week I was at the range and it appeared to function fine.......well that was until I noticed the case extractor pin was sticking out of the slide. I found the extractor on the ground.....the spring was never found.....still have the pin but don't think I can reuse it if it won't stay in place.

Ordered new spring from Numrich but the pin was out of stock. Not sure if replacing the solid pin with a roll pin is a good idea. Not sure if using red Loctite is a good idea either. I am open for suggestions. Some have suggested finding a drill bit that is of the right size to make a new pin and cut it down to fit. Others have said to take the existing pin and smack it with a hammer to deform it slightly and put it in with Loctite.

The only other issue I have found is the magazine release will occasionally work its way out of the grip........not all the way but it drops down maybe a 1/4"........I push it back up and it seems to be tight and locks in to place.......then a few magazines later I noticed it had dropped slightly again......???

Any thoughts or recommendations is appreciated.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm familiar with the gun, Steve1911a1 has a beautiful stipled hammerless. 
He's the guy to ask.
Let's see if he chimes in, I know he's been busy


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

The solid original pin shouldn't be a heat treated, hardened item vs the extractor being hardened or tempered . Its probably a good idea to fit a solid pin, it may take a few attempts to get the tight fit you're looking for.
You could try to hit both ends of the original solid pin to snug the fit, ever so gently, and I would use a little loctite, very delicate with the loctite. The extractor is already fitted. Don't drill any holes, imo


----------



## Gringo (May 29, 2020)

pic said:


> I'm familiar with the gun, Steve1911a1 has a beautiful stipled hammerless.
> He's the guy to ask.
> Let's see if he chimes in, I know he's been busy


I believe I saw pics of his pistol.....yes it looks awesome......probably a bit out of my price range for my shooter.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

My Pocket Hammerless just keeps on doing its job, without any issues.
Therefore, I am without sufficient experience in fixing its glitches.
Thus, I haven't any solutions to offer you.

(Now then, M1911s are another matter.)

My best suggestion is that you find a good gunsmith, and let him (her?) have at it.
However, I'm sorry to say that the two best 'smiths I've known are now both dead.
Maybe try Cylinder & Slide.


----------



## Gringo (May 29, 2020)

Okay...so here is what I’ve done. I mic’d the pin at .080, gripped it with a pair of needle nose vise grips......one end on my vice and hit the other end with a ballpeen hammer. Now it mic’s at .084. Cleaned everything with alcohol and applied some blue loctite and put it all back. I had to use a punch to drive it in all the way so it is nice and tight. Everything feels good......next step is get to the range and give it a try.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

****** said:


> Okay...so here is what I’ve done. I mic’d the pin at .080, gripped it with a pair of needle nose vise grips......one end on my vice and hit the other end with a ballpeen hammer. Now it mic’s at .084. Cleaned everything with alcohol and applied some blue loctite and put it all back. I had to use a punch to drive it in all the way so it is nice and tight. Everything feels good......next step is get to the range and give it a try.


Good job, hope it works out.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

****** said:


> Okay...so here is what I’ve done. I mic’d the pin at .080, gripped it with a pair of needle nose vise grips......one end on my vice and hit the other end with a ballpeen hammer. Now it mic’s at .084. Cleaned everything with alcohol and applied some blue loctite and put it all back. I had to use a punch to drive it in all the way so it is nice and tight. Everything feels good......next step is get to the range and give it a try.


Is the pin exposed on the gun, opposite side of the extractor?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

****** said:


> Okay...so here is what I’ve done. I mic’d the pin at .080, gripped it with a pair of needle nose vise grips......one end on my vice and hit the other end with a ballpeen hammer. Now it mic’s at .084. Cleaned everything with alcohol and applied some blue loctite and put it all back. I had to use a punch to drive it in all the way so it is nice and tight. Everything feels good......next step is get to the range and give it a try.


I would want to think that would do the trick. A competent gunsmith I'm sure would resolve the issue as Steve suggested. I likewise don't feel any harm and probably a good result using a roll pin as opposed to the solid pin. Last but not least, I would definitely exclude any thought of drilling whatsoever.


----------

